# Pics of Caddy and Baby Girl



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

First off, I would like to thank EVERYONE for the overwhelming support I got yesterday! You all are absolutely the BEST! 

Miss Caddy is doing great and is being such a good mom, it makes me teary! She is taking such good care of her little puppy. She's eating, drinking, relieving herself and is my same sweet, happy Caddy. :wub: 



















I don't have the best pictures, but I did get these this morning. 

Thank you all again for your support!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awww, how perfectly precious...momma and her baby. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Awww, that is just precious!!!! :tender: I'm glad that Caddy and baby are doing well!!! :grouphug: Hugs to you, Caddy, and Marina!!! :grouphug: 

I can't wait to watch this special little girl grow up!!!! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, mother & daughter are precious. :wub: :wub: I'm so glad they're both doing well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Stacy, those are precious pictures :wub: 

That little baby girl (Scully ~ lol) looks soooo healthy.

What a good mamma Caddy is. Brings tears to my eyes, as well.

Keep the pics coming. I so enjoy watching them grow, and 
keeping up with the progress. You are awesome, girlfriend!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thank you so much for showing us the duo!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

THANKS Stacy for the update! Been thinking of you, Caddy and little Baby Sis all night! :sLo_grouphug3: 

Love the pictures. Caddy looks great for all she has endured and Lil Baby Sis is a doll - cutie pie- sweetheart and absolutely precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Ok, we are a little bit prejudice in this house :cheer: , because we love us some Bellarata puppies big time :wub2:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, those pictures are soooo sweet :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

The pics are wonderful :wub:

Glad to see Caddy and Baby Girl are doing well. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are absolutely the sweetest photos ever!!!! :wub: Soooooo precious! I am so glad little Caddy has a sweet baby girl to mother. :wub: They are both so precious, it just warms my heart! I hope Caddy has forgotten her "ordeal" by now (althought I know YOU won't forget it for a long time!) New life is such a blessing! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful , what a darling GUINEA PIG  Sarah


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I know Caddy will be a wonderful mom to her baby girl. Hope you are finally getting some rest after such a long night!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Home Sweet Home and precious Mother and Child. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, those are the sweetest pictures! :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God's little miracle :wub: thanks for the picture's Stacy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:tender: :tender: That just makes my heart swell, :heart: :heart: :heart: Caddy is so beautiful and that little one nursing her is AWESOME!!!!! Thank goodness she had one to survive to bond with!!!! That little one is going to be so special!!!! :tender: :tender:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutly precious :wub: :tender:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Those pictures are so darling! I'm so relieved that Caddy and her puppy are doing well. :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! Such sweet photos of mommy and baby. Glad they are doing well today.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so glad to see that Caddy and Not!Scully are doing well. I hope you and your family are also recovering today from the ordeal yesterday. 

Hugs,
:Flowers 2: 
Carina


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, how sweet are those pics! :wub: 

I'm so excited we get to see the little girl grow!

I hope she turns out to be everything you 

had hoped for.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That pic is so precious! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How precious. So happy to see that mom and baby are doing well. You are an angel Stacy to keep us informed/updated with all you have just been through. 

Hugs to you and all in your family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How precious. Caddy looks so happy, and the baby girl is just adorable. She's going to get lots of good milk!!!! :wub: :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

awwwwwww!!!!!!! Sweet, precious Mom and Baby.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What an adorable little pair!!! :wub: :wub2: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes a little angel :smootch: and lots of :grouphug: hugs for caddy ..we love you :cloud9: jo


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

she looks very healthy and Caddy looks as sweet as always :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very sweet pictures, Stacy! Caddy looks great.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a beautiful baby girl. Can't wait to hear what you decide to name her. Congratulations Caddy!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Motherhood definitely agrees with Caddy - she looks beautiful :wub: And little baby girl (Notscully) is absolutely adorable and looks very happy nursing :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THE PIC OF CADDY AND BABY WERE SO TOUCHING IT BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah!! Baby Girl looks so great! Caddy looks happy. I'm glad she is recovering/adjusting.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Such precious pictures :wub: :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awww, such sweet pictures, Stacy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwww. That is the cutest picture that I have ever seen with a mom and her pup. Caddy and baby girl are simply beautiful. :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your darling baby girl! Caddy seems to be such a sweet little mother. I'm sorry there is only one survivor baby, but I hope she will be as beautiful as Caddy!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

What good mommy! Little Not Scully looks very healthy and happy!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is just too sweet. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can already tell she is going to be one spoiled little princess. She doesn't have to share with anyone. And she should be a spoiled little princess. :wub: Caddy is such a beautiful mommy. She seems very calm and serene.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so relieved that little Mommy :wub: Caddy and baby :wub: are doing well - the pictures are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

She is just adorable...I am sure you are relieved to have them both home....hugs....


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww gorgeous photos, thankyou for sharing.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Caddy and Baby Girl look so beautiful :wub: :wub: Thank you for sharing these pictures and allowing us to watch her grow up.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

awwww I'm going to die **sigh** look at that little thing - mouth open sucking on her mommy ...... priceless !!
She is a good size Stacey - she looks really healthy -hope she continues this way - she gets all those nipples to herself.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Caddy, welcome to your new baby girl. Yukki and I are happy you are recovering so nicely and thank God you and your baby are healthy! You both are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

How absolutely beautiful - thank you for sharing. I love seeing the mommies with their babies :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, what darling pictures!! :tender: 

Hugs to you, Caddy and her little baby girl!! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that's a great picture and Caddy looks so good! 
That baby is adorable and I'm so excited for you. I'm so glad we'll get to watch her grow up. 
Congratulations to you and Caddy! 
Jane & The Girls


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am complete mush seeing those pics! Caddy and her baby girl are so beautiful....such heartwarming pictures!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought there'd be photos by now but almost missed them. SOOOO darling!! Caddy truly looks to be so contented with her little baby girl!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think I am ready for some new pictures please.  I've been thinking about you all week and wondering how mommy and baby are doing.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 1 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643795


> I think I am ready for some new pictures please.  I've been thinking about you all week and wondering how mommy and baby are doing.[/B]


Oh yes, me too! I keep checking back hoping for more pictures! Can hardly wait to see mommy and baby girl!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm sorry I've been remiss on pics! (and on replying to comments, I am sooo sorry!!)

Here are some 'new' pics although they look almost exactly the same as the others I already posted!! This little girl eats a LOT. Every time I look over at her, she's hooked up to a nipple. 


























Don't know what is up with Caddy's shifty eyeballs here!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Too cute! What a little munchkin! Caddy is such a wonderful Mommy!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How adorable! :wub: :wub: So glad mom and baby are doing well!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

She looks great Stacy!!

It will be interesting watching her grow and seeing if being an "only child" has any benefits.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww! :wub: Just too precious for words! I believe the little one has grown just a tad!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just so sweet.........I am so glad Caddy has the little girl!!!! You are so funny, talking about Caddy's shifty eye! LOL!!!!! She was looking at something alright, it may have surprised her because your daughter was laying down behind her and she was going to make sure the baby was okay!!! I love the last picture with that little pink foot spread out and she is going to town eating! She is a healthy darling little girl!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh thank you! That is totally adorable, what a little happy muncher! I think Caddy is checking Marina out behind her to make sure she doesn't steal her precious baby.  Puppy looks tiny! How big is she?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Oct 1 2008, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643821


> Too cute! What a little munchkin! Caddy is such a wonderful Mommy!!![/B]


She is a wonderful mommy! Sooo patient and she takes such good care of her little baby (just like last time)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 1 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643825


> How adorable! :wub: :wub: So glad mom and baby are doing well![/B]


Thank you! Caddy is in serious need of a bath though, she smells! I'll wait until tomorrow though - she has had a rough couple of days.

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 1 2008, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643828


> She looks great Stacy!!
> 
> It will be interesting watching her grow and seeing if being an "only child" has any benefits.[/B]


I agree, i'm looking forward to seeing what the difference is between being an 'only child' and having siblings. As I know you well aware, the puppies brawl continiously with each other. I think this little thing will have to content with playing with Auntie Caira, who is still as playful as ever!! 

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Oct 1 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643829


> Awwwwwwwwwwww! :wub: Just too precious for words! I believe the little one has grown just a tad! [/B]


She has gained .3 oz in a few days so yep, she's a little bigger, LOL! With the way she eats, I'm surprised she hasn't gained more!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 1 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643833


> Just so sweet.........I am so glad Caddy has the little girl!!!! You are so funny, talking about Caddy's shifty eye! LOL!!!!! She was looking at something alright, it may have surprised her because your daughter was laying down behind her and she was going to make sure the baby was okay!!! I love the last picture with that little pink foot spread out and she is going to town eating! She is a healthy darling little girl!!!![/B]


I think Caddy was looking at Marina, you're right! Nobody does shifty eye balls like Caddy though. 

Marina and I were giggling at the major back feet action. We love back feet action. We've been known to call each other into another room to check out back feet action, and point out the little paw pads showing. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 1 2008, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643836


> Oh thank you! That is totally adorable, what a little happy muncher! I think Caddy is checking Marina out behind her to make sure she doesn't steal her precious baby.  Puppy looks tiny! How big is she?[/B]


She is 5.8 oz today. She was 5.6 oz when I brought her home on Sunday. In comparison, Frank and Chowder were 4.4 oz at birth and mateo was 5.4 oz. I don't know how big the other two babies were though, but with how large Caddy was before she delivered, I think they were good size also, which is probably why Caddy ran into problems.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy,

Glad you posted an update for us. We have been thinking about you and Caddy and baby Not!Scully. It is good to see that mom and baby are doing well. 

I love the last pic with Marina and Caddy's shifty eye. But I was also intrigued by your lovely toenail in the pic just above that one. Cute flower. :flowers:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, Caddy is such a good mommy! 

Poor thing has an IV leg just like Lady.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 1 2008, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643856


> Stacy,
> 
> Glad you posted an update for us. We have been thinking about you and Caddy and baby Not!Scully. It is good to see that mom and baby are doing well.
> 
> I love the last pic with Marina and Caddy's shifty eye. But I was also intrigued by your lovely toenail in the pic just above that one. Cute flower. :flowers:[/B]


hahaha, that was Marina's foot! She called the baby Scully again today, I had to tell her to STOP CALLING HER SCULLY. Watch, that name is going to stick!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update and pics of Caddy and baby. They are both so beautiful and Caddy is such a great mommy. :tender:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 2 2008, 01:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643858


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 1 2008, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643856





> Stacy,
> 
> Glad you posted an update for us. We have been thinking about you and Caddy and baby Not!Scully. It is good to see that mom and baby are doing well.
> 
> I love the last pic with Marina and Caddy's shifty eye. But I was also intrigued by your lovely toenail in the pic just above that one. Cute flower. :flowers:[/B]


hahaha, that was Marina's foot! She called the baby Scully again today, I had to tell her to STOP CALLING HER SCULLY. Watch, that name is going to stick!
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ I like the name "Scully". Yep, tell Marina, I'm also a fan. 

But hey, I also, "Live Long, And Prosper"....Oh, and hmmm, I do have one pointed ear. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643864


> Thank you for the update and pics of Caddy and baby. They are both so beautiful and Caddy is such a great mommy. :tender:[/B]


aww thank you so much!!! The little pup is such a little loud mouth, she's already making me laugh!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats on the new arrival!! She is so precious!! :wub: And what a great mommy Caddy is!! Thanks for sharing their pictures with us!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww the new photos are adorable too. Aww she is such a tiny little princess, and Caddy is a beautiful mother.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, that last pic cracks me up. :HistericalSmiley: 

Adorable pics! :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, what adorable pics! Caddy is such a good mommy.

Linda


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Those girls are beautiful!! All *3 *of them.


You are so truly blessed!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, thanks for letting us share your baby....it's fun watching them grow up. I guess "Skully" is always eating - geez, why not....she's got the whole kitchen to herself!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. Caddy sure is a great Mom and that little girl is too precious for words. Could life be any better :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy, she looks like a very nice puppy. The singleton pups are so funny, they end up being so fat because they have the milk bar all to themselves..Marina looks so happy!! Caddy looks as sweet as usual.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute! pup......can't wait to watch her grow and develope. Marina looks very excited and happy. I think it is great that she has such a nice hobby with the fluffs.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics!

I'm so glad to hear Caddy & Baby Girl are doing well. 

I love the pic with Marina in the background - even if Caddy has a shifty eyeball!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww...Stacy, thank you so much for these pictures!!! Caddy is so cute, what a wonderful mommy she is!!! I am sure she makes you so proud!! Such heart warming pictures, made my day!! Please keep us posted on your beautiful pup!

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the new pics of mommy and baby! Thank you so much for posting some more. I can't wait to watch her grow and change. We have got to come up with a name though so that NS does NOT stick!!! LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congratulations Stacy and Marina on such a wonderful Mommie and baby! When she fills out she will be one rolly-bolly big girl if she is almost 6 oz. already! It is so neat seeing her this young. You guys must be having a blast.

Love to the little family,
Dee :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 1 2008, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643836


> I think Caddy is checking Marina out behind her to make sure she doesn't steal her precious baby.[/B]


LOL - I was thinking the same thing!! Have you picked out a name for this little doll yet?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I missed this! Very sweet. Caddy is such a good mommy!!!


----------

